# Hi



## jpj001 (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi

I've had a Gaggia Classic for a few years and been able to produce OK shots but very inconsistent. Next step is to install a PID so trying to read up as much as possible first. Wish me luck!

Jon

Edit - sorry, just seen I've posted this in the wrong place


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you weigh your coffee in and your brew out ?. This is your first step to consistency. The P I D will add more consistency in brew temerature and steaming ability ( assuming you have the steam PID ed.

Contact Mr Shades Ref PID:good:


----------



## Neilbdavies (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi and welcome


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi welcome from me


----------

